# This needs to be a bumber sticker



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Send me one.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Ask and you shall receive....Guns don't kill people, Drug cartels armed by our government kill people


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

mlappin said:


> Ask and you shall receive....Guns don't kill people, Drug cartels armed by our government kill people


I could go broke there...


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I just seen the perfect companion to the first one.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Dang it, have searched and searched and haven't found a bumper sticker like that^^^ yet.


----------

